# periods returned while bf but no ovulation



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had three periods now spaced normally a month apart but doing opks and apparently no ovulation. I do have increase in fertile looking mucus around the time I should be ovulating. Is this normal? When will ovulation return? I am still bf my son who has just turned 1. He usually feeds at bedtime and in the morning usually about 5am and in the late afternoon. The bedtime feed is really long. 

I'd be really grateful for advice. 

Thanks!


----------

